# 2011 Foals *Image Heavy*



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Hey all! Just had to share some pictures of some 2011 foals that I have done pictures of this year, don't know all there names but I know the breeding of most of them. Enjoy! Also I have another shoot set up Wednesday so I will be adding more pictures then.


At the moment this little guys owner is calling him Talladega Nights, not sure if that will be his registered name, his sire is CH Marquis, the stallion in my profile picture.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

This little filly's name is Wendy, no registered name yet. Her sire is Dana Valenti who I'm sure most of you have seen in some of my other post's, and if you haven't you should go check him out!




















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

































































More to come tomorrow! Time for bed.


----------



## Indigosblue (May 9, 2011)

awwww, so cute!!!! i love them both!


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

How adorable!


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

What a couple of cutites!!! Beautiful pictures


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

awe there so adorable! I love all foals from arabians also seem so much more delicate and bouncy lol


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Very nice looking Arabs!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

SOOO CUTE! This thread needs an adorable foal label! They are so so so sweet lookng


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys! Here are a few more of Wendy.
































































Here is another filly by Dana Valenti that I took some pictures of at an open house.



















This little filly is by Emerald Afire who recently passed away, love this filly!























































That's it for now! I'm doing pictures on Wednesday of a Emerald Afire colt, so those will be added soon!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Such beautiful babies!!! 
Thanks for sharing!!

Celeste

Amazon.com: Run The Good Race eBook: Celeste Mavity Matthews: Kindle Store


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I love any foals, but arab foals are especially adorable and captivating! That first little man is quite the looker!


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Talladega Nights is stunning  Do you have any recent-ish pics of any of them?


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Awww they're all cute!!


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

No i dont, but i will be getting more of them in june.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

Love Taladaga Nights! They are both super cute though


----------



## britneypadilla (Nov 5, 2009)

Awww so cute! They are both going to be very pretty! Good luck with them!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Ohhh...I love that black colt! He is so stunning! The filly is adorable as well!


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Here are a few more 2011 foals. 

One Wild Afire



















Forever Afire


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Love the last two. Drool love that colour


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

They are all so beautiful and refined-looking!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

They are all gorgeous!!
I LOVE One Woild Afire!


----------



## cinnamon (Nov 24, 2011)

OMG they r SOOOOOOOOOOOO CUTE


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks guys! 

Here are a few more of One Wild Afire, also he is 3/4 Arabian. The first few were taken when he was about a month old, the others were taken when he was about 3 months old.























































Also here is one of DMA Striken


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

They are just toooooo cute, I'm jealous! I can't wait for my mare to foal next year....the wait is killing me.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Gorgeous! I cannot wait till may for my baby!! First one since 2007!!


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

Afire has Chrome for DAYS! And little miss Wendy looks like a baby deer! these kids are just to die for!!!


----------

